# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  -: الحلقة (6) السادسه :- من مسابقة رمضان للسيارات

## sameh atiya

*السؤال السادس لليوم السادس من الشهر الكريم



أولاً :- ( ما اسم هذه الشركة ؟ )

[frame="6 80"]تأسست  رسمياً في عام 1883 ولكن الاصول الحقيقية لتأسيس اسم الشركة يعود الي عام 1880 عندما كانت الشركة الممولة لسلاح الطيران الالماني في ذلك الوقت ويعتبر كلا من كارل و غوستافو اوتو المؤسسين الاوليين لهذه الشركة بدأت الشركة بصناعة محركات الطائرات في السنوات الاولى من تأسيسها وفي عام 1923 قامت بأنتاج الدرجات النارية وفي عام 1929 بدأت بتصنيع السيارات ، ويعتبر شعار الشركة الدائرة الزرقاء والسوداء والبيضاء هو الشعار الام للشركة فلم يغير ابداً منذ التاسيس

[/frame]

ثانيــا :- ( ماهو نوع السيارة ؟ )

الصورة:



*

----------


## أم أحمد

هي الشركة بي ام دبليو


العربية  صعبة مش شايفة العلامة عااااع

----------


## sameh atiya

> هي الشركة بي ام دبليو
> 
> 
> العربية  صعبة مش شايفة العلامة عااااع


 ::p:   ::p:  ::p: 
جمعى أومال يا أم أحمد
عربية قويية جداً بيستخدمها الأمريكان فى سباقات الشوارع كتير من زمان :hey: 
إيه الغش اللى بعمله ده ::sh:: 
ماليش دعوه بقى :;):

----------


## hazem3

الشركة بي ام دبليو 

بس العربية باين شيفروليه

----------


## hazem3

مستني اعرف صح ولا غلط 

عشان لو غلط امقق عيني تاني في الصورة

----------


## sameh atiya

> الشركة بي ام دبليو 
> 
> بس العربية باين شيفروليه



طبعاً غلط
وأنا بقول  الأمريكان بيستخدموها ::mm:: 
وإنت تقولى شيفرولية
طيب 
أسهلها تانى
كنت حاطط الشعار بتاع الشركة دى فترة فى توقيعى :Cool:

----------


## sameh atiya

> مستني اعرف صح ولا غلط 
> 
> عشان لو غلط امقق عيني تاني في الصورة


لا مقمق عينيك كويس فى الصورة :X:

----------


## sameh atiya

أم أحمد تختفى فى ظروف غامضة تتعلق بالرؤس والقمح والحصاد ::sh::

----------


## hazem3

يا باشا انا بجرب انا ماليش في المركات اوي  ::uff:: 


انا الي بموت فيها بجد البورش بس شوية وجي تاني

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا باشا انا بجرب انا ماليش في المركات اوي 
> 
> 
> انا الي بموت فيها بجد البورش بس شوية وجي تاني


طب إرجع تانى
وأنا هاقوم بقى المغرب هايأذن وما جيبتش الجوافة  ::(: 
نتقابل بعد العشاء

طيب هل تمثل الثعابين لكم شيئاً

----------


## hazem3

بماا اننا حاولنا وعملنا شغل 

ومعرفناش فخلاص بس هقول وخلاص اي حاجة عشان يبقي عملنا اجابتين غلط 


فيراري مع اني مش عارف ايه علاقتها بالثعابين

----------


## أم أحمد

> أم أحمد تختفى فى ظروف غامضة تتعلق بالرؤس والقمح والحصاد


هههه
انت خفت علي نفسك ولا ايه
هاروح فين يعني يا سيدي
اديني جيت
ممكن تكون العربية فيراري
وتبقي الشركة bmw
لما نشوف اخرتها معاكم

----------


## أم أحمد

> طب إرجع تانى
> وأنا هاقوم بقى المغرب هايأذن وما جيبتش الجوافة 
> نتقابل بعد العشاء
> 
> طيب هل تمثل الثعابين لكم شيئاً


ده عصير ولا لا
لو عصير اعمل حسابي في كوباية
ولو فاكهة اعمل حسابي في كيلو و نصف 
والحساب يجمع

----------


## hazem3

باين سامح راح نام ونسي المسابقة 

لو اتبقي عصيير






 هات شكارتين اسمنت :1: 


لو فاكهة هات شوب بس يكون كبير 


يا رب تخلص شرب جوافة القرن دي مستنييينك

شوف الاجابات فووووووووووووووق 

عشان اشوف المسابقات التانية مفيش الا المسابقة دي يعني

----------


## sameh atiya

> بماا اننا حاولنا وعملنا شغل 
> 
> ومعرفناش فخلاص بس هقول وخلاص اي حاجة عشان يبقي عملنا اجابتين غلط 
> 
> 
> فيراري مع اني مش عارف ايه علاقتها بالثعابين


 ::  يا عم الفيرارى مالها بالثعابين :Wacko: 
أنا ما أقصدش حاجة بالثعابين
بس الحصان مثلاً بيخاف من الثعبان :1:

----------


## sameh atiya

> هههه
> انت خفت علي نفسك ولا ايه
> هاروح فين يعني يا سيدي
> اديني جيت
> ممكن تكون العربية فيراري
> وتبقي الشركة bmw
> لما نشوف اخرتها معاكم


*لا والله خفت عليكِ إنتِ
لا العربية مش فيرارى أعمل إيه يا ربى بس
يا ناس الشعار بتاعها حصان بيخاف من ثعبان
أقول إسمها وأخلص*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ده عصير ولا لا
> لو عصير اعمل حسابي في كوباية
> ولو فاكهة اعمل حسابي في كيلو و نصف 
> والحساب يجمع


*عصير يا أم أحمد 
أنا مش بعرف أكل فى رمضان غير وعصير الجوافة جنبي
بصراحة يا أم أحمد مش بحب حد ياخد منى عصير الجوافة ممكن تاخدى مانجو زى ما قلتلك قبل كده
حساب إيه
إنتى عليكِ ميزانية دوله*

----------


## sameh atiya

> باين سامح راح نام ونسي المسابقة 
> 
> لو اتبقي عصيير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*يا عم إذا وجد العصير والعائلة فلا وجود للمسابقات

هاجيبلك شكارتين أسمنت وأنا أشرب العصير 

يا ماس العربية اللى شعارها حصان*

----------


## أم أحمد

ده نوع من انواع الفورد
الشعار علي شكل حصان فعلا
بس اسمها مش في بالي

----------


## أم أحمد

اللي فيها حصان بيجري هي فورد موستانج

----------


## sameh atiya

> ده نوع من انواع الفورد
> الشعار علي شكل حصان فعلا
> بس اسمها مش في بالي


 :y:  صح يا أم أحمد أخيراً :1:

----------


## sameh atiya

> اللي فيها حصان بيجري هي فورد موستانج



yes
ودى صورتها من غير تغييم :3:

----------


## أم أحمد

> صح يا أم أحمد أخيراً


 :Beta2:  :Beta2: 
ايه اللي جاب القلعة عند البحر ::cop:: 

ايه اللي جاب الحصان للثعبان ::rolleyes:: 
انت عارف اني من الصبح شكيت انها تكون هي
بس قولت ما تنفعشي عشان انت قولت هل يمثل الثعبان لكم شئ

وربنا انت عاوز الخنق فعلا ::p: 

خاف علي نفسك بقي :Evil 2: 
بقي مستخسر فيه كوباية عصير جوافة
فين بودرة الصراصير
شكلي هاستخدمها قريب :Poster Stupid:

----------


## hazem3

يعني انا مش فاهم دي صح ولا غلط ولا غلط ولا صح :3: 



انت بتقول الغاز ::o:

----------


## hazem3

انت بتقول العربية الي شعارها حصان اكن فيراري شعارها الفار ولا الاسد

ماهو حصان برده


بس مفيش مشكلة  الف مبروك ام احمد

----------


## sameh atiya

> ايه اللي جاب القلعة عند البحر
> 
> ايه اللي جاب الحصان للثعبان
> انت عارف اني من الصبح شكيت انها تكون هي
> بس قولت ما تنفعشي عشان انت قولت هل يمثل الثعبان لكم شئ
> 
> وربنا انت عاوز الخنق فعلا
> 
> خاف علي نفسك بقي
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه
إيه اللى جاب القلعة عند البحر  إذا كانت القلعة عند البحر فعلاً
إتفرجى وقوليلى رأيك إنتِ العربية اللى تحت دى إيه فورد ولا مش فورد



ونقرب أكتر دى العلامة كوبرا ولا مش كوبرا عايزكم تقولوا فورد يا سامح فورد 




يا أم أحمد إنتِ ليه مستخصرة في كوباية العصير
سيبيها لي يا أم أحمد وخدى عصير المانجو*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يعني انا مش فاهم دي صح ولا غلط ولا غلط ولا صح
> 
> 
> 
> انت بتقول الغاز


أيوة إجابة أم أحمد صح
العربية فورد :Cool:

----------


## sameh atiya

> انت بتقول العربية الي شعارها حصان اكن فيراري شعارها الفار ولا الاسد
> 
> ماهو حصان برده
> 
> 
> بس مفيش مشكلة  الف مبروك ام احمد


أعملك إيه بقى يا عم
إنت قلت واحده بس وكانت الغلط :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انت بتقول العربية الي شعارها حصان اكن فيراري شعارها الفار ولا الاسد
> 
> ماهو حصان برده
> 
> 
> بس مفيش مشكلة  الف مبروك ام احمد


كش كل حصان يبقى فرارى يا استاذ حازم  :: 
ده حصان الفرارى وشعار الفرارى كمان اهو يارب بس تعرفهم لما يتحطو فى المسابقه  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ايه اللي جاب القلعة عند البحر
> 
> ايه اللي جاب الحصان للثعبان
> انت عارف اني من الصبح شكيت انها تكون هي
> بس قولت ما تنفعشي عشان انت قولت هل يمثل الثعبان لكم شئ
> 
> وربنا انت عاوز الخنق فعلا
> 
> خاف علي نفسك بقي
> ...


هههههههههههههه مبروك عليكى يا ام احمد وياستى مش مستخسرين فيكى حاجه والله كفايه انك بتيجى فى الاوقات الى الكل بيكون فقد الامل فى ان حد يحل المسابقه لعنه زهراء بدات تتفك اهو بخرى نفسك 
واتفضلى ادى عصير الجوافه اهو

----------

